# 1997 Altima Stalling Problem



## dazz_59 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 1997 Nissan Altima GXE with 97,000 miles. It recently started stalling after running and getting warm. After the stall, the car would not start again until it cooled off.

After checking the car out, the dealer told me that I needed a new distributor. However, the car would still start, and run fine until it got hot again. I have checked out the resistance of the ignition coil, and when it gets hot, the primary ignition coil resistance is getting up to around 18 Ohms, much higher than the 12.8 Ohm upper limit specification. Also, the coil is putting out the full battery voltage to the distributor. 

There is some source of the erroneous voltage. Is there a starter relay that is sticking? Is the ignition module transistor blown, and it only works while the car is cold?

I have read this exact same symptom many times on this discussion board, but have not heard how the problem was resolved. I know that the problem is not the distributor!! Many of you have given the dealer $700 only to find the problem comes back!!



Any info you guys have would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Does is stall only at idle?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You have a bad power transistor. The transistor heats up and opens the circuit internally. It is attached to the air box assembly. 
Your higher readings on the coil can reduce the spark intensity but they don't cause the engine to stall. I would consider replacing the coil though because you will probably improve your mileage.

Good Luck

Troy


----------



## dazz_59 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Correctamundo!!!!*

Thanks for the help. It turns out it was both! For those of you run into the mysterious Altima stalling problem, it is oil in your distributor. (and in my case a bad power transistor) However, don't let the dealer charge you $700 for the distributor job. I got it done for $350 including parts! 





KA24Tech said:


> You have a bad power transistor. The transistor heats up and opens the circuit internally. It is attached to the air box assembly.
> Your higher readings on the coil can reduce the spark intensity but they don't cause the engine to stall. I would consider replacing the coil though because you will probably improve your mileage.
> 
> Good Luck
> ...


----------



## et675 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Nissan altima stalled*

My Nissan altima 96,0000 stalled the other day while slowing down. I felt like when I was driving the car on the highway it was like jerking. Also noticed a few times that when I shut the car off the engine was still running, this happened twice. So I took to the mechanic on Saturday, and he said I needed a tune up. That there were no electrical problems and an idle air control valve which he got from the dealer which cost 163.97 was needed, plus the price of the tune up. aprox 200.00

After everything was done, I drove it home about 10 miles and as soon as I slowed down it stalled. I started it and then it stalled twice again. It is now worse than before!

I use this car to transport my daughterr to Childrens hospital twice a week for treatment so I cant afford to break down with her. This car was in good shape before this problem. It was donated to me from the 9/11 fund so that I could take my child for hospital treatments which are 2 hours away from our home. What do you think the problem that they missed could be? I live in NY
I called the mechanic fist thing this AM and he is going to look at it. But I dont want him to start telling me this and that while charging me . I want him to diagnos it correctly!! Please assist me if you can. 

Thanks Erica


----------



## zoog21 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Fuel pump.*

My girlfriend has a 1996 Altima with about 120,000 miles that began stalling out when warm. She would have to wait 5 to ten minutes before it would re-start. She had the distributor and battery replaced and a tune-up after it started acting this way the first time. It seemed everything was solved until about two weeks ago when the car would not start after it was shut off after driving for about a half hour. That time the car was cooled down and still would nto start. It would crank but not catch. Turns out it was the fuel pump and no problems since the fuel pump was replaced. Hope that helps.


----------



## et675 (Nov 15, 2004)

*98 nissan stalled*

[Thank you for the reply that it might be the fuel pump

The mechanic still has my car and is working on the idle air control valve that he thinks is still the cause although its brand new!! he just installed it at 167.00. 

Are there any moderators here that can help me please. I feel that they don't know what they are doing and it will cost me a fortune by the time they figure it out. Please someone with mechanical background get in touch with me. 

Erica


----------



## annesjn (Dec 2, 2004)

*Oil in distributer*



et675 said:


> [Thank you for the reply that it might be the fuel pump
> 
> The mechanic still has my car and is working on the idle air control valve that he thinks is still the cause although its brand new!! he just installed it at 167.00.
> 
> ...


Tell him to clean out the distributer cap. It is very common for oil to leak into the cap. The oil get in the way of a device that sends the spark timing. Same thing happened to be it stalled three times and the last time it would not start again. 

So take off the cap, take off the rotor, take off the plastic cover under the rotor and check this for oil. Clean out with break parts cleaner.


----------

